# My little ones last project



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

My daughter asked me to post (show the Cool Guys) her Key Ring she made before i left for Canada and I hadnt had the chance until now. She is progressing on the lathe work, but still only gets to use it when Dads is with her.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Good job Robert, I love seeing her with the face shield.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet..material wood?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good pictures and great turning. Glad she got you to post ! You should be very proud. Linda L


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome looking keychain!!! Congrats on a very nice project...is there a pen in the future??? Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..excellent techniques all around.. Musta had a pretty good teacher..


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very cool pics....encourage that creativity! :smile:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I certainly am proud of her!! I have sent her a link and i will post her comments to you all, Thank you for your kind words, all of you have an awesome way of encouragement and it is addictive to receive the support you all have shown me.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Just got an e-mail from My Kiddo!! She said to tell you all THANK YOU for your nice comments!! And she does not plan to stop here, She loves using the lathe. I also have a craftsmans mini lathe that i am sure her and my son will end up getting in the future. We will see??


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert, That is fantastic and fantastic job for her. Happy you are getting her interested in something like that and is a fantastic way for you and her to just bond with something in common. Can't get any better than that!!! She's a sweet heart also.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You done real good! Both of you !


----------

